# Snuggy



## Snuggys Mom

My beautiful, sweet girl is gone.


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG I just saw this after I sent you a pm.

I'm so sorry.

She was so Beautiful. I'm so sad for you.

Hugs

Binky at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Sweet Snuggy.

Susan:bigtears:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Thanks, Susan. She seemed fine yesterday, ate all the pellets and hay I'd left her in the morning. When I got home, she couldn't get up, and started convulsing soon thereafter. It's like she just hung on for me,and when I got there, she let go.I'm thankfulshe wasn't alone.

:bigtears:


----------



## Flash Gordon

im so sorry ...she is beautiful.

RIP sweet Snuggy.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'm so sorry! Snuggy was always a favorite of mine. Binky free Snuggy.


----------



## tonyshuman

I am so sorry. I can't imagine losing such a special bunny. I am glad that you were there with her when she passed. Binky free, Snuggy.


----------



## jujub793

Oh I am so sorry about Snuggy, she was beautiful. :bunnyangel:


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh god just saw this. I am so sorry. *hugs*


----------



## ChandieLee

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## JimD

*OH NO!!*

*I'm so sorry, Laura. ((((hugs))))*

*I'm lost for words.
Snuggy was one of our icons.
I can't believe she's gone.

:sigh:*

*Binky free little girl!! ray::rainbow:*



:bawl:


----------



## missyscove

I'm so sorry. She was definitely loved by many. 
:hug:


----------



## missmerlin2010

:cry1: I'm so sorry to hear this.. Binky free Snuggy. :angel:


----------



## Sweetie

I am sorry for your loss. May she always be with you to comfort you and make sure nothing bad happens to you.

Binky free Snuggy!


----------



## naturestee

Not Snuggy! I'm so sorry.ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

we're so sorry to hear of Snuggy's passing to the Bridge. Rest in peace little girl and binky free.:bunnyangel:


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh No, Laura, I'm just seeing this now. I can't believe another of our beloved Forum Bunnies has left us for The Bridge 

I always thought Snuggy to be such a sweetheart, a very special girl! I am so very sorry!

God Bless, Snuggy. Go be with Buck and our other Bridge babies 

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh no, I can't believe Snuggy is gone  I'm terribly sorry!!! She was always so gorgeous and fun looking.


----------



## Nela

I am so very sorry to hear about Snuggy The forum lost another precious bun... Binky free beautiful.


----------



## jcottonl02

Snuggy was one of the first buns I got to 'know' on this forum :bigtears:

I always thought of her as proper squidgy and cuddly-looking.

I am so so sorry 

Binky free Snuggy :rainbow:ink iris:

Jenny


----------



## MILU

She was such a beautiful, fluffy, cuddly, sweet, adorable bunny!! May she rest in peace and play with other bunnies and animals in heaven...
ray::innocent:bunnyangel:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry.


----------



## jordiwes

Oh no, I just saw this. Oh I'm so sorry, Laura. I'm just at a loss for words.


----------



## Maureen Las

Oh I am so sorry Laura, 

RIP sweet girl !


:hug:

Maureen


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

OMG I am so sorry


----------

